# New Yard Tractor-opinons/suggestions



## jward (May 1, 2012)

So the (MTD 46 inch 21 HP Briggs, Hydrostatic transmission) Huskee I have had for a few years (passed down from Fater-in-law) is running good this year...so far. Last year got new blades and new cast iron front steering, and it ate 3 or 4 of the main deck drive belts until I figured out what was loose causing the problem. The cut is not level and I have tried just about everything to get it level. 

The wife has given me the green light to sell the Huskee and purchase a new tractor. I am in the under $2,000 category, I have 1/2 acre St. Augustine grass lots of trees (pines, oaks, sweet gums), and a bar ditch in front. I use a sweeper and bagger to deal with leaves and pine cones and occassionally tow an aireator.

My wish list is Kawaski or Kohler powered, cast iron steering arm, 38-42 inch deck to get between the trees. And I want a cup holder on this tractor! Not sure what the difference between an automatic transmission and a hydrostatic one would be.

I would love to get input on what the best tractor out there might be for my needs from folks that have more experience than me.

Thanks..JW in Houston Texas


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Actually 80% of all new tractors today are - MTD's - so youd still be buying another one. Only tractors i believe that arent are husquavarna and JD ( correct me if im wrong) - troy built, craftsman, toro / wheelhorse, cub cadet are all MTD machines.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Many of the Craftsman units are AYP (owned by Husqvarna) built machines, but not all of them. 917 is the prefix for an AYP built tractor IIRC (I have two of them at work that are AYP built and both have 917 prefixes to the model number). Ariens tractors are currently built by AYP/Husqvarna as well. JD builds some of their own tractors, but has the cheaper ones built by outside vendors. If you buy it at Home Depot, then chances are John Deere didn't build it. Their higher end tractors are assembled by them.

Cub Cadet, Yard Man, Yard Machines, Bolens, Troy-bilt, and White Outdoor are all MTD-owned brands. They also build them on contract for other companies.

For your price range, I'd look into a Husqvarna, Cub Cadet, Ariens, or John Deere unit. Compare the fit and feel of each brand as you look them over. If it feels cheap, it probably is built cheap.

As far as Hydrostatic vs Automatic, there usually isn't a difference. MTD does have that variable belt drive unit on some of their cheaper models, but their better ones are all hydrostatic. I know AYP/Husqvarna uses "Automatic" as the code word for hydrostatic transmission. Find what you like and feel comfortable with, and by all means, buy it from a dealer rather than a big box store. You will get better service down the road, and you will be supporting the guy who will be fixing it down the road. Not all dealers like to work on units that were purchased at a big box store. You will likely pay the same or very close to the same price at the big box store as you will from a dealer, so don't automatically assume a BB store is cheaper. For example, I work at an Ariens dealer. We are currently underselling Home Depot on Ariens equipment and now Fleet Farm has a few units, and we are cheaper than them as well. Plus you get free setup and free delivery (within a reasonable distance). Home Depot won't give you that.


----------



## jward (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for everyones help, I am most likley going to purchase the Husqvarna 42 inch deck with the 18 HP Kohler....found several dealers in the area so will try them when I am ready. 

My neighbor has been having trouble with his tractor and offered it to me for $100.00 so I am going to start another thread on it...as I have a few questions(Craftsman LT 1000 with 18 HP Briggs). I believe this is an AYP built tractor.

Thanks...JW


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Country Boy said:


> Many of the Craftsman units are AYP (owned by Husqvarna) built machines, but not all of them. 917 is the prefix for an AYP built tractor IIRC (I have two of them at work that are AYP built and both have 917 prefixes to the model number). Ariens tractors are currently built by AYP/Husqvarna as well. JD builds some of their own tractors, but has the cheaper ones built by outside vendors. If you buy it at Home Depot, then chances are John Deere didn't build it. Their higher end tractors are assembled by them.
> 
> Cub Cadet, Yard Man, Yard Machines, Bolens, Troy-bilt, and White Outdoor are all MTD-owned brands. They also build them on contract for other companies.
> 
> ...


Just a minor correction, Deere builds all of their lawn and garden tractors, the new "D" series is built in TN where the "L" series was made in a Deere factory. The higher models are built in Horicon WI.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I agree with not buying one at a box store - those things set outside all the time , all kinds of weather - not to mention people picking and prodding them.

The one new tractor- an MTD - i bot from a local JD dealer actually- they delivered it to my house , never had any issues ( serious issues) with it until the warranty was long gone.


----------

